# A troublesome Lenovo Z61t laptop...



## linkin (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay, my dad won this used laptop off of ebay. First thing i did was ring up microsoft and activate the copy of windows xp. all is fine there. Now, the problems:

Audio doesn't work - Drivers are isntalled, no sound out of speakers or headphones.

Bluetooth: Driver install says supported hardware could not be found.

Wireless: Driver installs successfully (or so it tells me) and the intel wireless manager says driver not installed.

And lastly, I cannot change the logon method to the welcome screen. Both options are greyed out. It gives me an error:

"A recently installed program has disabled the Welcome Screen and Fast User Switching. To restore these features, you must uninstall the program. The following file might help you identify the program that made the change: IWPDGINA.DLL"

I've got no idea what it's for... This laptop was advertised as a fresh install of windows and all drivers installed...

What i have tried:

Downloading the latest drivers from the lenovo website.
Removing all drivers and starting again.

I'm thinking it's all software issues... can anyone enlighten me? I'm no expert on laptops.

Lastly, the specs:

Intel T2500 Core Duo 2.0ghz CPU
1GB RAM (one DIMM)
Mobile Intel 945 Express Chipset Family Graphics
Toshiba MX1032GSX 100Gb Hard Drive
DVD Burner

There are 4 things in device manager without drivers:

BCM2045B (No Idea)
Ethernet Controller (I'm guessing this is the wireless because the LAN works)
SM Bus Controller (No Idea)
Unknown Device (most likely the bluetooth adapter)

Any help in solving these problems is greatly appreciated! This laptop is going to end up being sent to my step-mum's brother in the philippines, and i have been "contracted" to fix it. 

EDIT: To JohnB35/anyone that knows this, here are the ID's for the things with missing drivers, if you can help me:

BCM2045B: USB\VID_0A5C&PID_2110\5&35D80910&0&1

Ethernet Controller: PCI\VEN_168&DEV_1014&SUBSYS_058A1014&REV_01\4&20975680&0&00E1

SM Bus Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_200F17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&0FB

Unknown Device: ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

Bump...

Anyone?


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

come on guys, i need to get this thing fixed


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

bump. audio issue fixed!


----------



## FunnelWeb (Apr 18, 2010)

don't know if it will help at all, but what about if you downloaded the pc doctor from lenovo for your laptop and see what it comes up with.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-52871.html


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 18, 2010)

That error you are getting is referring to the intel pro wireless software and i've read where it causes issues with the login/welcome screen.  However, according to your device id for the wireless, you have the wrong driver installed.  You have an atheros chip, so try this driver.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-70480

BCM2045B  refers to your bluetooth.   http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-70450

smbus driver - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-62939

unknown device - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4gxpeg


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheers! Downloading all of them now... I'll try them later. Also, the logon thing was fixed when i created another account.


----------



## linkin (Apr 19, 2010)

Alright, that did the trick. everything works now


----------

